# How do I remove the MAF?



## captkirk (Jan 18, 2005)

I have it unbolted from the air filter box and the clamp on the other side loosened. Now, how does it come out of the tube? Shouldn't it just slide out?


----------



## shock211 (Feb 28, 2005)

captkirk said:


> I have it unbolted from the air filter box and the clamp on the other side loosened. Now, how does it come out of the tube? Shouldn't it just slide out?


technically it should slide out once the band clamps are loosened. it won't though. it gets stuck to the rubber that holds it firmly in place. you'll just need to twist & wiggle it loose. the plastic housing for the MAF is strong so you can afford to use a bit of force.


----------

